# Panasonic Lumix LF1 Compact Camera First Look Video



## TommyB (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently for enthusiasts of a smaller camera design.... me I'm not that impressed

Panasonic Lumix LF1 Compact Camera First Look Video - YouTube


----------

